# What are my options, given that my current permit doesn't seem to allow salaried contract, and that



## van_suso

*Nationality:* India
*Current CDS: *profession libérale (with a remark that says_ "Exercice d'une activité non-salarié"_)
*Préfecture: *Paris (but probably also Clermont-Ferrand)


Hello,

I've an* urgent *question to ask. I've currently a profession libérale permit (with remarks "_entrepreneur/profession libérale/exercice d'une activité non-salarié_") valid until December 12, 2022, with which I'm not normally supposed to work as a salarié if I understand correctly. Now, I got a a CDD postdoc (temporary scientific researcher) from Univesité Clermont-Auvergne (UCA for short) and they told me that they'd not be able to wait a few months and they'd also not be able to offer the contract as a freelance/consultant, it has to be a salaried contract only.

On the other hand, I can't let this opportunity of this postdoc slip away because of administrative issues - I've been looking for it for years now, and I can't let it slip away because of permit issues. Trust me, I'll be heartbroken if this does, I've been looking for it for years, and they've been very rare to come by, at least for me.

Now I'm also having a rdv for renewal of my permit, where I'll apply for a carte de résident (CDR for short) on October 12, 2022, where I can surely submit any other documents. But as of now, I seem not to be qualified to work for a salaried contract.

*So my question is: *what are my options here? What if I go ahead and start the postdoc in September at a 50% time? Will the Paris Préfecture really see the tax declarations from both auto-entrepreneur and salarié, and will take legal actions against me? Please note that I simply can't consider the postdoc opportunity slip away, as I've been looking for it for very long and letting it slip away will be a very bad career move for me.

I'm thinking of sending the Paris Préfecture a registered letter detailing the situation and asking them to allow me to take this contract, but I'm hesitating for two reasons:

1) The uni didn't give me a promesse d'embauche or a written contract yet
2) What if the Préfecture says no? Then it can be used against me in the future.

Thus I'm in a really difficult situation, as the uni told me this morning that they might consider other candidates as I'm having these administrative issues.

Thank you for your insights and help!


----------



## EuroTrash

Comment faire pour embaucher un salarié étranger ? should help.

If you don't have any of the documents listed your employer will need to obtain authorisation to employ you. You can't apply for this yourself, it has to be your employer that applies.
When an employer recruits a new worker, one of the first things they have to do is complete a déclaration d'embauche, to notify the authorities of their new employee. This is done online and it asks for details of the employee's CdS/work permit etc so it can't be completed if the employee doesn't have the correct documents. If the déclaration hasn't been completed the employer can't put you on the payroll and pay you. So the tax situation you mention cannot happen because basically France makes it impossible for an employer to employ a person who doesn't have the right to be employed.
Start by checking the list of documents that are acceptable and see if any match your situation.


----------



## van_suso

EuroTrash said:


> Comment faire pour embaucher un salarié étranger ? should help.
> 
> If you don't have any of the documents listed your employer will need to obtain authorisation to employ you. You can't apply for this yourself, it has to be your employer that applies.
> When an employer recruits a new worker, one of the first things they have to do is complete a déclaration d'embauche, to notify the authorities of their new employee. This is done online and it asks for details of the employee's CdS/work permit etc so it can't be completed if the employee doesn't have the correct documents. If the déclaration hasn't been completed the employer can't put you on the payroll and pay you. So the tax situation you mention cannot happen because basically France makes it impossible for an employer to employ a person who doesn't have the right to be employed.
> Start by checking the list of documents that are acceptable and see if any match your situation.



Thank you for your answer! Well, I've all the documents - the potential employer requested them and I sent them. I don't even have to be present in France to have these documents in this type of positions, speaking from experience. But the problem is not there - the problem is: if I can take the new job without changing my permit? My current permit is profession libérale with a remark that says "exercice d'une activité non-salarié", which seems to prohibit me from taking a salaried job. Perhaps I didn't explain myself correctly: my goal is to ensure that I can get the scientific researcher (postdoc) offer in this situation, while possibly also keeping my freelance activities. If not possible, then my goal is to know my course of action, prioritizing the salaried postdoc activity.


----------



## EuroTrash

van_suso said:


> Thank you for your answer! Well, I've all the documents - the potential employer requested them and I sent them. I don't even have to be present in France to have these documents in this type of positions, speaking from experience. But the problem is not there - the problem is: if I can take the new job without changing my permit? My current permit is profession libérale with a remark that says "exercice d'une activité non-salarié", which seems to prohibit me from taking a salaried job. Perhaps I didn't explain myself correctly: my goal is to ensure that I can get the scientific researcher (postdoc) offer in this situation, while possibly also keeping my freelance activities. If not possible, then my goal is to know my course of action, prioritizing the salaried postdoc activity.


Did you follow the link and look at the list of cartes de séjour/specific situations that will allow an employer to employ a third country national?



_Vous avez choisi_

_*Le salarié a une autre nationalité*


Choisir votre cas_
_Le salarié a une carte de résident ou une carte de "résident longue durée - UE"_
_Le salarié a un VLS-TS ou une carte de séjour "vie privée et familiale" ou une carte de séjour temporaire "vie privée et familiale" en tant que membre de la famille d'un étranger._
_Le salarié a une carte de séjour pluriannuelle "passeport talent" ou une carte de séjour pluriannuelle "passeport talent (famille)"_
_Le salarié a une carte de séjour "salarié détaché ICT", " salarié détaché mobile ICT", "salarié détaché ICT (famille)", " salarié détaché mobile ICT (famille)",_
_Le salarié a une carte de séjour "stagiaire ICT"_
_Le salarié a un VLS-TS ou carte de séjour "étudiant" ou "étudiant programme de mobilité"_
_Le salarié a une carte de séjour "recherche d'emploi ou création d'entreprise"_
_Le salarié a une carte de séjour pluriannuelle "Bénéficiaire de la protection subsidiaire" ou "membre de la famille d'un bénéficiaire de la protection subsidiaire"_
_Le salarié a une carte de séjour pluriannuelle "Bénéficiaire du statut d'apatride" ou "membre de la famille d'un bénéficiaire du statut d'apatride"_
_Le salarié a une autorisation provisoire de séjour ou le document provisoire de séjour portant la mention "autorise son titulaire à travailler"_
_Le salarié a un visa vacances-travail_
_Le salarié vient pour des manifestations sportives, culturelles, artistiques et scientifiques_
_Le salarié vient dans le cadre de colloques, de séminaires et de salons professionnels_
_Le salarié vient dans le cadre de la production et diffusion cinématographiques, audiovisuelles, du spectacle et de l'édition phonographique, en tant qu'artiste ou personnel technique_
_Le salarié vient dans le cadre du mannequinat et de la pose artistique_
_Le salarié vient dans le cadre du services à la personne (employé de maison) pendant le séjour en France d'un employeur particulier_
_Le salarié vient dans le cadre de missions d'audit et d'expertise en informatique, gestion, finance, assurance, architecture et ingénierie en tant que salarié détaché sous contrat_
_Le salarié vient dans le cadre de l'enseignement_
_Le salarié vient en tant que praticien étranger (médecin, dentiste, vétérinaire, etc...)_
_Le salarié n'a aucun de ces documents_


If you don't fit into any of the cases on the list and you have to tick the last one, it will tell you you need to get work authorisation. So if your current CdS isn't one of those the list and none of the other cases fits, I guess you will have to change your CdS for one that is.


----------



## van_suso

EuroTrash said:


> Did you follow the link and look at the list of cartes de séjour that will allow an employer to employ you?
> 
> 
> 
> _Vous avez choisi_
> 
> _*Le salarié a une autre nationalité*
> 
> 
> Choisir votre cas_
> _Le salarié a une carte de résident ou une carte de "résident longue durée - UE"_
> _Le salarié a un VLS-TS ou une carte de séjour "vie privée et familiale" ou une carte de séjour temporaire "vie privée et familiale" en tant que membre de la famille d'un étranger._
> _Le salarié a une carte de séjour pluriannuelle "passeport talent" ou une carte de séjour pluriannuelle "passeport talent (famille)"_
> _Le salarié a une carte de séjour "salarié détaché ICT", " salarié détaché mobile ICT", "salarié détaché ICT (famille)", " salarié détaché mobile ICT (famille)",_
> _Le salarié a une carte de séjour "stagiaire ICT"_
> _Le salarié a un VLS-TS ou carte de séjour "étudiant" ou "étudiant programme de mobilité"_
> _Le salarié a une carte de séjour "recherche d'emploi ou création d'entreprise"_
> _Le salarié a une carte de séjour pluriannuelle "Bénéficiaire de la protection subsidiaire" ou "membre de la famille d'un bénéficiaire de la protection subsidiaire"_
> _Le salarié a une carte de séjour pluriannuelle "Bénéficiaire du statut d'apatride" ou "membre de la famille d'un bénéficiaire du statut d'apatride"_
> _Le salarié a une autorisation provisoire de séjour ou le document provisoire de séjour portant la mention "autorise son titulaire à travailler"_
> _Le salarié a un visa vacances-travail_
> _Le salarié vient pour des manifestations sportives, culturelles, artistiques et scientifiques_
> _Le salarié vient dans le cadre de colloques, de séminaires et de salons professionnels_
> _Le salarié vient dans le cadre de la production et diffusion cinématographiques, audiovisuelles, du spectacle et de l'édition phonographique, en tant qu'artiste ou personnel technique_
> _Le salarié vient dans le cadre du mannequinat et de la pose artistique_
> _Le salarié vient dans le cadre du services à la personne (employé de maison) pendant le séjour en France d'un employeur particulier_
> _Le salarié vient dans le cadre de missions d'audit et d'expertise en informatique, gestion, finance, assurance, architecture et ingénierie en tant que salarié détaché sous contrat_
> _Le salarié vient dans le cadre de l'enseignement_
> _Le salarié vient en tant que praticien étranger (médecin, dentiste, vétérinaire, etc...)_
> _Le salarié n'a aucun de ces documents_
> 
> 
> If you don't fit into any of the cases on the list and you have to tick the last one, it will tell you you need to get work authorisation. So if your current CdS isn't one of those the list and none of the other cases fits, I guess you will have to change your CdS for one that is.


Thanks, yes I did. Since my permit is "profession libérale", this only corresponds to the last situation, so I'll most probably have to change to the passeport talent (chercheur scientifique) one. So it's really a question of changement de statut.


----------



## Bevdeforges

If the employer hires you without your having the appropriate visa/residence card, it's the employer who bears the brunt of any penalties for hiring someone without work authorization. 

But follow through and check that last box. The page it takes you to asks if you are already registered with the cotisation agencies (which I suppose you must be). And then gives information about how the employer can get a work authorization for you. (Remember, all this stuff is addressed to the employer, not the salarié.) But the fact that you are already registered is a big factor in your favor.


----------



## van_suso

Bevdeforges said:


> If the employer hires you without your having the appropriate visa/residence card, it's the employer who bears the brunt of any penalties for hiring someone without work authorization.
> 
> But follow through and check that last box. The page it takes you to asks if you are already registered with the cotisation agencies (which I suppose you must be). And then gives information about how the employer can get a work authorization for you. (Remember, all this stuff is addressed to the employer, not the salarié.) But the fact that you are already registered is a big factor in your favor.


Thank you for your answer. Let me examine the last option in detail. See the thing is that, for academic hiring in my position, there's a very straightforward procedure unlike company hiring, the uni fills up a convention d'accueil (hosting agreemnt), sends it to the préfecture with passeport, current carte séjour, photo and address proofs etc and can apply for a passeport talent chercheur permit (I had this many times before, so I know the exact process). Link: Passeport talent : carte de séjour pluriannuelle d'un étranger en France. The conditions are simple to fulfill, screenshot:










*So I was thinking why don't I propose to the employer to apply for a changement de statut from profession libérale to passeport talent chercheur now?* This way they'll request to the Préfecture that I'll change my permit status from profession libérale to passeport talent? I don't see why this _won't _work?

In the meantime, I've a rdv at the Préfecture on October 12 to submit my dossier for my carte de résident 10 ans (permanent residence), and I can get the récipissé _the same day_, if everything goes well. Once I have either the récipissés for the passeport talent mentioned in the above paragraph or the carte de résident (10 ans) right above, I can surely start working immediately for the postdoc (scientific researcher position, no? For the 'immediately' part, see this link:

Qu'est-ce qu'un récépissé de demande de titre de séjour ?, that clearly says that one can start working with both the récipissés of passeport talent chercheur as well as carte de résident: see the screenshot below:














*So it seems like the strategy of changement de statut to passport talent + applying for CDR on Oct 12ctct 12 should allow me to work?* Am I missing something obvious here? Hopefully not? Sorry for the bother, but I've been thinking about a strategy the whole day...


----------



## van_suso

Okay, after some thinking, I came up with this as my option:

Why don't I get the convention d'accueil from the uni and apply on the ANEF website? I see that the application process there is straightforward and I'll be given an "attestation de décision favourable" soon (in a few weeks), assuming things go well, which they do usually for profession libérale. Note that my profession libérale ends December 12, 2022, so we're less than four onths away from the end date. If I follow this, doesn't this mean that I shouldbe able to start working for the uni with the right paperwork?

An added advantage should be my October 12 rdv at the Paris Préfecture, where I'm submitting my dossier for carte de résident longue durée 10ans. That should give me the récipissé the same day if everything goes well, and with that I should be able to both work as well as freelance.

Am I missing something obvious in my above strategy?


----------



## Bevdeforges

You probably should consult your potential employer on this one. Since it is the employer that bears the brunt of any fines or penalties for hiring someone they shouldn't, it might be worth having them consult their legal staff to see what they think.


----------

